# 

## Natliy

,            ?
 - 800 . ?

----------


## Law

.      400 .     .

----------


## Natliy

, ?

----------


## Law

:yes:

----------


## lilik2003

200 .

----------


## sarakot

C    400 .

----------


## tcherri

400 .,      , 200 .-  5

----------


## Law

*lilik2003* *tcherri*,   ,       .    200 .,        ,     5 . .

----------


## lilik2003

.     .

----------


## lilik2003

,    5    ,   .

----------


## Black_Panthera

200  - 5  
400  - 1  
   .
      -  5  .
         5  +    :yes:

----------


## -

!
     ,      ..  ,  .
     ??? ???
   ,   .

----------


## -78

2.     

  :
-     ()   ,       (. 4.3 . 3 . 333.35  );
-                     (. 4.4 . 3 . 333.35  );
-                        (. 4.5 . 3 . 333.35  );
-       (  . 5 . 3 . 333.35  );
-           ,        ,     ,  ()    (. 8.1 . 3 . 333.35  );
-     ()     (. 8.2 . 3 . 333.35  );
-                     ,           (. 12 . 3 . 333.35  ).
 . 1 . 333.35   . 4     ( . 1 . 28    27.12.2009 N 374-     30.01.2010):    ,                  ,  . 25.3  .                      , ,    ,   (. 124 . 1 . 333.33  ).

3.      
 ,    

      ,           (  . 1 . 333.16, . 4 . 1 . 333.18  ).     . 1 . 333.33  ,           - .         . 45, 68.2 . 1 . 333.33  .   . 10 . 1 . 333.19  ,       , ,           ,     ,   . 13 . 1 . 333.21  ,         ,   1  2013 . (. 4 . 28    27.12.2009 N 374-).     ,         . ,  . 2 . 11    21.07.1997 N 122- "          " ,       .

----------

-,      ?          ,   -      .  ,   ,    - ??

----------


## sarakot

> C    400 .


    46  .   ,    .

----------

, ,        46       - 800      400 ?

----------


## Leila

.

----------


## Natliy

http://www.r77.nalog.ru/gosr/rg/rg_sv77/3763253/

----------


## katenok555

,  - ,      01.07.2011     ?   ?

----------


## Leila

*katenok555*,    (  ),      .  - .
     .

     ,       .

----------


## katenok555

Leila,  :Smilie:

----------

,     100 ,        ?

----------


## stas

.  -  , . -60-5.

----------


## Leila

> ,     100 ,        ?


  ,  - .

----------

